
Show HN: Boook.link – Share a book with links to all stores - Cenk
https://boook.link
======
Cenk
Hello HN!

A couple of months ago I got frustrated with always having to copy and paste
the titles of books posted on Twitter to find them on my local Amazon, since
authors usually only post the US Amazon link. I also want to add books to my
Goodreads to-read bookshelf, so I have to search for it there too.

So I built something that could solve this problem!

[https://boook.link](https://boook.link) is a web-based tool for creating one
single link / landing page for a book, so your readers can choose from which
store to buy your book.

It also automatically converts the Amazon link to the reader’s local Amazon
store.

Take a look at a couple examples:

[https://boook.link/Severance](https://boook.link/Severance)

[https://boook.link/Fleishman](https://boook.link/Fleishman)

[https://boook.link/TheIdiot](https://boook.link/TheIdiot)

[https://boook.link/Sourdough](https://boook.link/Sourdough)

Here’s how it works:

1\. Copy and paste your books ISBN

2\. We automatically fetch all the information for your book

3\. We generate links to all major book retailers

4\. Customize any links you want, add your personal website and Twitter
account

5\. Get a cool shortlink like
[https://boook.link/Sourdough](https://boook.link/Sourdough)

6\. Make your readers happy and increase your sales

Right now we automatically support the following stores:

Amazon IndieBound Bookshop.org Apple Books Google Play Books Barnes & Noble
Abe Books Book Depository Alibris Indigo Better World Books WorldCat (for
local libraries) GoodReads

For Amazon we can also add your affiliate tag automatically for each country.
There’s also a built-in automatic Amazon link converter (similar to what
geniuslink does) if you run a website with a large amount of Amazon links and
want to convert them for your visitors automatically.

~~~
misterpriest
Looks great! Can you add the option to not automatically convert to local
amazon? I have all my books on the US amazon and still use it rather than
converting to the Australian one (which I don’t want to do). Maybe add a
chrome extension so I can click a link to the Goodreads page while I’m on the
amazon page?

------
teddyh
Wikipedia’s solution:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:BookSources?isbn=0-931...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:BookSources?isbn=0-931137-07-1)

------
ggop
Australians can use [https://booko.com.au](https://booko.com.au) and it
includes prices as well.

~~~
dkam
I built this to learn Rails in 2007. You can use
[https://booko.info/](https://booko.info/) if you want to type 2 less
characters and aren't in Australia. Also, if you use DuckDuckGo you can type
!booko A Series of Unfortunate Events and be taken right to the search
results.

~~~
ggop
Thanks for building this service, never knew it was that old.

------
quickthrower2
Would be good if it showed the price for each store.

------
choward
> Create a link that lets your readers choose which store to buy your book
> from

You're not really buying the book of DRM is involved. Could you provide a way
to only show non-DRM results?

------
techaddict009
What is difference between this and books2read?

example: [https://books2read.com/taming-fire](https://books2read.com/taming-
fire) ?

~~~
Cenk
It’s pretty similar in functionality. I’ve never seen an author post a
books2read link though. I hope boook.link can break through to the main stream
and become the lnk.to of the book world, thanks to our better design and focus
on usability.

------
m-p-3
I wish we had the same thing but for music. I have friends subscribed to Apple
Music, GPM/YouTube Music, Spotify, Deezer, Amazon Prime Music.

If only I could send them a link to a specific song, artist or album and have
it open in the platform of their choice without having to search.

~~~
Cenk
There’s this: [https://lnk.to/elif](https://lnk.to/elif)

I’ve seen artists use it a lot to link to music platforms from YouTube or
other social media channels.

------
riboflavin
Kind of reminds me of [https://plinkhq.com/](https://plinkhq.com/), but for
books. (Not exactly, but close.)

I wonder how many other types of media / physical goods this sort of service
could be useful for?

------
javajosh
I just post the alibris link because if they really want to buy it on amazon
they can type the title again. :)

------
bryan2
Great app: Have you considered adding biblio?

~~~
Cenk
Will do, thank you for mentioning it

